# no sound for Full Throttle



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

Is there something I can dl to fix this problem, I want to play full throttle again but it won't configure to my sys.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

How can I possibly resist the temptation to be sarcastic about someone who describes their problem in two lines. I think... I just did!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Or (more politely) :laugh: you need to post a few more details.


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

Ok... how can I be more detailed, new sys, fairly up to date, don't feel like listing specs but to give a good idea my mobo is fatal1ty AA8XE and I have the sound card thats built into it. Righto, good video card and I can run HL2 at it's full potential. Yeah, recent build, love it. Now back too Full Throttle... which is at least 10+ years old.... Um... I can't configure it, the options of compatible sound cards it gives don't match mine. The only sound blaster one that sorta worked is fuzzy and the sound it staticy... any ideas?


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Some of those older games are a ***** to get working on new systems, and even 'back in the day' could be a pain in the ***. 

They had a habit of listing specific devices, (both sound and video) which were the most commonly used/available at the time. This stems from the era when everything had to be soundblaster compatible or you were well and truly shafted. Some times they did include settings like "Generic sound card" or "system device" which would use your default device item for your system. Do you have these settings? If you do you could try these, if not the only thing you can do is go through each and hope they are a close enough match to your current system. 
I kinda get the feeling you have already done this but, let me scratch my head for a while. If it's any consolation, I have the same problems with some games (like the original commanche, even older than full throttle) which I can only play if I boot from a dos disk. Madness!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I found this at www.ntcompatible.com/Getting_Sound_in_Dos_Games_t10172.html

_All you need to do besides *converting the compatibility mode to support Win95 on the program properties* is to download and purchase the Soundfx 2000 program which allows proper soundblaster emulation for any and all dos games. This works with all game engines and all formats. Not even the software companies will suggest this program, they themselves wish you to download small patches, etc that will help. but the functionality of the game or program will still be limited. This soundblaster emulator will prevent any sound crashes in any game, and also perfect the sound for the game where you can play with full speech, music, sound effects etc. You may get this program at_
http://www.softsystem.co.uk/page3.htm


----------



## rpheckenkamp (Mar 7, 2005)

You need a SCUMM emulator to run those old Lucasarts games.

Here mate http://www.scummvm.org/


----------



## FALLOUTGOD (Mar 8, 2005)

sweet, thank you!!


----------

